# Panacea, Fl



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

Any of you guys have much experience fishing in Panacea? I'm headed there with the UWF Kayak Fishing Team on march 2nd to fish against FSU in the college kayak fishing series. Unfortunately it doesn't look like we're going to be able to prefish it beforehand so we're going in blind. I'm all ears if anybody's got some pointers on the area. Were launching at the bottoms rd launch which is right between Dickerson Bay & Piney Island


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

I've fished around St Marks, but not the area you're talking about. Just scoped it out on Google Maps and it looks like there might be a large grassbed off the point S of the launch, east of the end of bottoms rd. If it ain't grass, it's a different type of bottom from the surrounding area. If I were fishing blind from that launch, I'd head there first...but like I said, never been there.


----------



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

Yeah not a bad idea. Ive been thinking about going NE from the launch towards oyster bay and hitting those creeks along the way


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

I take that back! The opposite side of piney island. There's a ton of great looking grass over there. The deeper "channel" shooting up through the middle of the grass flats (the crosshairs in the pic) is were I'd go. Bout a 2 mile paddle.


----------



## hoppinjon (Dec 28, 2012)

Call Mike's Marine Supply or Reel Smoker Charters they are both in Panacea. They might be able to give you some insight...


----------



## neckmoe (Apr 7, 2009)

I live and work in Tallahassee and have fished that area quite a bit. Not sure if your tourney will allow you to put in else where but I'd put in up at Spring Creek(just NE Bottoms Rd.). Its a short paddle down to Oyster Bay and when the tide is running the bite can be outstanding, tons of oyster bars and cuts and slews. Its been my experience that the area your talking about is mostly soft sandy/muddy bottom. They used to hold a Tournament over here out of that area called The Trashfish Classic for a reason. Got points for catfish, stingrays, pinfish etc.... Needless to say the competition was fierce  Otherwise, I'd try to get on the North Side of Piney Island.


----------



## catdad100 (Nov 17, 2009)

Used to live in Medart(7 miles away)area has a bunch of marsh and mudd bottom and also lots of oysters beds like neckmoe said so I would try and call the folks above and get some guidance if youve never fished marsh areas before.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

"trashfish classic" Lmao!! That's the difference between local advice and looking at Google Earth. Looks like I'd have put you on the stingray flats lol. What do you locals think about the E side of the piney island...just out of curiosity? That area just looks fishy as hell to me.


----------

